# Vw Passat Experience



## Awesome_Fire1 (12 mo ago)

Hello fellow Passat drivers and enthusiasts,

I am an owner of a 2004 Volkswagen Passat. It’s the 4-Motion model with the 1.8t engine. For those of you that know this car, it’s great to drive and having it in a manual transmission makes it even better. So, with that being said, I’m looking to put together a car that can turn heads. Parts for this car are rare if your looking to do anything performance related, but there is hope in the Audi A4 B5.5 model or may have to get them fabricated, which may cost too much. Looking to do an engine and body redo. I would live for the car to make it to a show, but who knows, I’ll shoot for the moon and see where I land. I posted a photoof what I’m hoping this build to look like. It’s my daily driver, and I would like to be able to cut out what I don’t need so I can add what I want.

Any ideas, options, suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

thank you!


----------



## Whisker (7 mo ago)

This is a rare car indeed! Personally I like the Steely’s on there because it looks so unassuming. If and when you do end up buying huge wheels, be sure to look into Continental tires. They make some which actually protrude a bit and protect your wheels in the event of a curb hit. And definitely figure out your suspension set up first. Everyone says that but it’s true. The sky is the limit with these 1.8T. I have a brand new in the box clutch kit that would work for this car if you’re interested. I’m still working on my first 10 posts so that I can have access to the classified section. It’s a Valeo Clutch but an upgrade from stock with a single mass fly wheel I believe. Also have a used K04 turbo and an AEB head for sale if you’re serious about airflow. Let me know if you want deets.

I’ve owned about a dozen Passats over the years. Five were the B4 with four of them being wagons. Three or 4 B5 and B5.5 Passats with one being a black 4 motion automatic wagon. That was a problem Child though. V6. I had a B6 Passat sedan that was a VR6. Pulled the engine for a swap when the trans died. I’ve owned three Passat CC and still have two of them. One 2.0T in a manual and one VR6 sport front wheel drive. Rare in fwd.


----------



## milkbosa (5 mo ago)

The Slope Game is bound to give you an adrenaline rush and put your reflexes to the test.. The further you get, the faster you go! Easy on sight, extra challenging and fun during the run! For added challenge, the course is randomized each slopes platforms, speed boosters, obstacles and tunnels, every time you play, forcing you to constantly stay on high alert if you want to succeed.


----------



## botgros (6 mo ago)

When I tried to drive a Passat, I immediately noticed that this car has a good overview, it is spacious and softer, especially compared to the Jetta.


----------

